# Dog Kennels



## daisysmom (Jun 11, 2013)

We are looking for a nice size kennel to put in our basement that both of our relatively small labs could be contained in during the day. My thought is at least a 5x10 kennel - maybe bigger. Does anyone have any good suggestions? When I shop the various on line sites, I keep coming up with fairly negative reviews of the products. If someone has done something similar, could you please share the information?

Thanks.


----------



## Chuck Wagner (Dec 9, 2009)

I've used this kennel for my Goldens and Labs. Has held up very well...in fact I don't think it is in any worse shape than when I bought it 4 years ago.

http://www.tractorsupply.com/en/store/doc-bobreg%3B-professional-kennel-10-ft-l-x-5-ft-w-x-6-ft-h


----------



## uplandwaterdog (Apr 23, 2013)

I have the same kennel as Chuck Wagner and been extremely happy with the kennel. The wide doors make it nice for sweeping and mopping because they will swing completely out of the way for elbow room, makes for quick work with the mop. I added another door and use the side panel as a partition and made two separate kennels out of one. They sell the additional door which was around 100-120 dollars, been a couple years since I bought it. Mine are in the basement also.


----------



## MikeB (Jan 9, 2009)

I thouht pre fab chain link panels at Home Depot etc. were 6X6 ft. panels. I would make a kennel 6x12 for two dogs to hang out in. Not to expensive.


----------



## Brad B (Apr 29, 2004)

I'd recommend the Preifert. Being indoors they'll last forever and they look good.


----------



## Sharon Potter (Feb 29, 2004)

I've got a bunch of the TSC kennels, and can tell you they don't hold up well outside. I'll be replacing them all with Prieferts shortly.


----------



## frontier (Nov 3, 2003)

Sharon Potter said:


> I've got a bunch of the TSC kennels, and can tell you they don't hold up well outside. I'll be replacing them all with Prieferts shortly.



My two Behlen's kennels that I purchased from TSC five years ago have held up well all except for a rusted latch on one, and I called the manufacturer and they sent me out a replacement free of charge.


----------



## Sharon Potter (Feb 29, 2004)

These are the silver, AKC brand welded kennels, not the Behlens.


----------



## 36bound (Feb 12, 2013)

I recently purchased this 5' x 10' kennel from Tractor Supply Co. TSC markets it as its "Pro" model. The kennel itself was $399. The roof was an additional $100. It went up easily for me and has received good reviews by other purchasers. IMHO it is of good to excellent quality.
Best of luck to you with your search.


----------



## Sharon Potter (Feb 29, 2004)

36bound, I hope your kennel holds up better than mine have.


----------

